# Web start problem



## gast (13. Sep 2006)

Hallo Allerseits.

Ich habe ein kleines (grosses) Problem.

Wenn ich ein Programm über Webstart ausühre, welches

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("irgendwas");
```
aufruft, geht das nich (Excetion)

Woran kann das liegen.

PS: Ich bin Webstart-Newbie also bitte seid nachsichtig  :wink:


----------



## Caffè Latte (13. Sep 2006)

Hi,

welche Exception?


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> welche Exception?



Sorry aber das seh ich ja nicht, wenn das Jar vom Webstart aus ausgeführt wird ?!


----------



## Caffè Latte (13. Sep 2006)

Hi,

ich habe grad keine Webstart-Anwendung, die eine Exception wirft. Aber soweit ich mich erinnere kommt doch die Fehlermeldung in einem Popup-Fenster und dort gibts eine Details-Schaltfläche ...


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe grad keine Webstart-Anwendung, die eine Exception wirft. Aber soweit ich mich erinnere kommt doch die Fehlermeldung in einem Popup-Fenster und dort gibts eine Details-Schaltfläche ...



Ja schon: Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden...

Die Exception tritt nicht beim starten auf.
Sie tritt auf wenn ich mit Runtime.getRuntime().exec(""); etwas aufrufen will (iexplore)


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also... ich hab' gerade rausgefunden (Ausgabe über ein JOptionPane) dass ich mir eine Java.Security.AccessControlException "einhandle".

Kann mir jetzt jemand sagen, wie ich das umgehe ?


----------



## Caffè Latte (13. Sep 2006)

Hi,

hier gilt das gleiche wie bei Applets: Webstart-Anwendungen laufen in einer Sandbox und haben nur eingeschränkte Rechte. Du kannst das umgehen, in dem du die Anwendung signierst. Ob du dann allerdings Anwendungen starten kannst weiß ich im Moment nicht (müsste ich nachlesen, aber das kannst du auch ).


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier gilt das gleiche wie bei Applets: Webstart-Anwendungen laufen in einer Sandbox und haben nur eingeschränkte Rechte. Du kannst das umgehen, in dem du die Anwendung signierst. Ob du dann allerdings Anwendungen starten kannst weiß ich im Moment nicht (müsste ich nachlesen, aber das kannst du auch ).



Der Witz an der sache ist, dass ich es nichtmal schaffe, dieses Archiv korrektzu signieren... :autsch:


----------



## Caffè Latte (13. Sep 2006)

...dann sag mal, was du bis jetzt gemacht hast.


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...dann sag mal, was du bis jetzt gemacht hast.



Sorry..

Hab nochmal gegoogled und dann nochmal bei euch um FAQ geschaut...

hab das Jar zwar richtig signiert aber in der ..jnlp

folgende Zeile vergessen:

```
<security>
	<all-permissions/>
</security>
```

Damit hat sich dann mein Problem gelöst

Danke für die Hilfe
[schild=1]java-forum.org rulezz[/schild]


----------

